
Course: Web Development with Go - joncalhoun
https://www.usegolang.com
======
codelitt
I used this (in it's beta) to get started with Go. I learn best by doing. The
course provided a solid base for me to understand the larger concepts and then
diving into the language documentation as I progress. For me it was quite
handy.

------
joncalhoun
Author here - happy to answer any questions.

This course is intended to be like Michael Hartl's Rails Tutorial, but for Go.
Happy to go into more detail, but that should give you a pretty good idea of
what to expect.

